
No, Apple Music is not deleting your music – unless you tell it to - coloneltcb
http://www.imore.com/no-apple-music-not-deleting-tracks-your-hard-drive-unless-you-tell-it
======
PhantomGremlin
This article provides some technical details on how Apple Music stores songs.

More interestingly, at the bottom are links to other articles which supply
more detail. Those details aren't obvious to casual users. For example, music
files on the "primary" computer are treated differently than files on other
devices.

Edit: see also comments at the bottom of the articles. This stuff is sure
confusing many people.

------
okey
What is not addressed is that the article that inspired this post says in its
second paragraph:

> they were all dismissed by condescending “gurus” who simply said that we had
> mislocated our files (I had the free drive space to prove that wasn’t the
> case) or that we must have accidentally deleted the files ourselves (we
> hadn’t).

Further, even if it was operator error, "Is this Apple's fault? Sort of." is a
pretty bizarre way to lead into "it's 100% Apple's fault that the UX is
confusing"(last quote paraphrased).

------
opless
Personally I think the problem exists between chair and keyboard.

